# Mother's intuition - Baby's sex!



## LaylaShawn

Ladies, :flower:

My doctors office has an "unofficial" study going with first trimester moms. Mother's are asked to guess the sex of their baby going off of gut feeling. The nurse said they been doing this for almost two years and the moms have been correct 85% of the time. 

I thought it would be fun to do our own study. We can guess our baby's gender. I'll post everyone's guess on the first page. We can update when time for our scans. It should be interesting to see how many of us are right!

Mama's Guess ~~~~~~~~ Scan/Birth Confirmed

*Mother's intuition is 64% correct so far! 11/17*

LaylaShawn ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Erised ~ :blue:
ac2010 ~ :pink:
4magpies ~ :blue:
Sun ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Bellababy ~ :pink:
BigLegEmma ~ :pink:
BSelck24 ~ :blue:
Yeahuloveme ~ :blue:
Emalou90 ~ :pink:
Little moomin ~ :blue:
Mummy2o ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
Mom 2B ~ :pink:
HannahGraceee ~ :blue:
Rtamom ~ :pink:
Flower15 ~ :blue:
Fabpop ~ :pink:
Mamaduke ~ :pink:
Jenniferannex ~ :blue:
Kla1027 ~ :blue:
Saranna80 ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup: 
Lids ~ :pink:
Impatientwait ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
ShadowRat ~ :pink:
Hazybaby84 ~ :blue:
Natnee ~ :blue:
Nats21 ~ :pink:
xxshellsxx ~ :pink:
TXJen ~ :pink:
Skywalker ~ :pink:
Medea1978 ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :pink:
CastawayBride ~ :pink:
Bamm ~ :blue:
Moonix13 ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Perseids ~ :blue:
DDGlas ~ :pink:
Runawayface ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
PandaMao ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :pink: :thumbup:
HBGirl ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
TTC..HMandTS ~ :pink:
Turnipstar ~ :pink:
bluelilly72 ~ :blue:
MissRhead ~ :pink:
tinyfootsteps ~ :blue:
Caitlenc ~ :pink:
Melly Belly ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :pink:
Sandyhen85 ~ :pink:
ltrip84 ~ :blue:
Redlemonade ~ :pink:
Ajd36 ~ :blue:
OnyxSnowfall ~ :blue:
Rikkitikki ~ :pink:
Rollachick ~ :pink:
Mrs_Wright ~ :pink:
Sarah34 ~ :pink:
MrsBandegglet ~ :pink:
Angelbaby_01 ~ :blue:
Lilpreciouse ~ :pink:
Tdog ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :blue:
Lez2688 ~ :blue:
Ancutza ~ :blue:
Hopin4ABump ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue: :thumbup:
Sassymom ~ :pink:
Bookworm0901 ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :pink:
Erindickie ~ :blue:
Surprisepg ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~ :blue:
FleurDeMai ~ :pink:
Hopeful92 ~ :blue:
Cooch ~ :blue:
2Pups4Kids ~ :pink:
Nataliexx ~ :pink:
Kaylacrouch93 ~ :pink:
Luckystars ~ :blue:
Mizzyd ~ :blue:
Lalalavo ~ :pink:
FeLynn ~ :blue:
Nic18 ~ :pink: ~~~~~~~~:blue:
Torsornin ~ :pink:
Bumpin2012 ~ :pink:
SwissMiss ~ :pink:
Aleeah ~ :pink:
MsGax ~ :blue: ~~~~~~~~ :blue :thumbup:
Suiteflower ~ :pink: 
Babydustfairy ~ :pink:
Pinkpassion ~ :pink:
Cheska ~ :blue:


----------



## LaylaShawn

I'll go first. I think I'm team pink. I have not done any at home prediction test. I just have a feeling the baby is a GIRL!!!


----------



## Erised

Well, I didn't have a clue with my first ... but my 2nd I was convinced I was having a boy. I was wrong. DD1 however said she was having a sister from the word go, and she was right. 

This time she's told me she's having a brother. In fact, she's the one that told me I was pregnant by going 'mummy, I do want a new baby. *hands me a sippy cup* This is for the new baby... maybe a boy'. I ran to the loo, tested and turns out she was right. 

She hasn't brought it up for 3 weeks, until today when she randomly went 'mummy, can I listen to your heartbeat?' then 'you have a baby in your tummy! it's a baby boy'. We haven't actually confirmed / told her I'm pregnant btw. 

Soooo ... I'm going with my daughters instinct, and say I'm having a boy.


----------



## ac2010

Erised said:


> Well, I didn't have a clue with my first ... but my 2nd I was convinced I was having a boy. I was wrong. DD1 however said she was having a sister from the word go, and she was right.
> 
> This time she's told me she's having a brother. In fact, she's the one that told me I was pregnant by going 'mummy, I do want a new baby. *hands me a sippy cup* This is for the new baby... maybe a boy'. I ran to the loo, tested and turns out she was right.
> 
> She hasn't brought it up for 3 weeks, until today when she randomly went 'mummy, can I listen to your heartbeat?' then 'you have a baby in your tummy! it's a baby boy'. We haven't actually confirmed / told her I'm pregnant btw.
> 
> Soooo ... I'm going with my daughters instinct, and say I'm having a boy.

How cute! Also freaky lol! I hope she's right :)

I'm thinking team pink


----------



## 4magpies

I'm convinced boy, from the moment he was conceived. 

God knows if I'm right though!


----------



## sun

My track record so far is 100%. By 14 weeks or so I feel like I know for certain whether it is a boy or girl. I was right with my 1st (boy) and 2nd (girl) and this time I'm leaning toward it being a girl. Over the next few weeks is when I really get strong intuition about it though, so I'll let you know if it changes!


----------



## Bellababy

I was right with my son...knew I've was a boy from the word go! This one I'm not so sure but I've had a vivid dream baby is a girl so I will go with a GIRL!!!


----------



## BigLegEmma

I think I'm having a girl, but have no conclusive evidence to bring me to that conclusion :lol:



Erised said:


> Well, I didn't have a clue with my first ... but my 2nd I was convinced I was having a boy. I was wrong. DD1 however said she was having a sister from the word go, and she was right.
> 
> This time she's told me she's having a brother. In fact, she's the one that told me I was pregnant by going 'mummy, I do want a new baby. *hands me a sippy cup* This is for the new baby... maybe a boy'. I ran to the loo, tested and turns out she was right.
> 
> She hasn't brought it up for 3 weeks, until today when she randomly went 'mummy, can I listen to your heartbeat?' then 'you have a baby in your tummy! it's a baby boy'. We haven't actually confirmed / told her I'm pregnant btw.
> 
> Soooo ... I'm going with my daughters instinct, and say I'm having a boy.

Aw. Children are very intuitive as they haven't yet closed that part of themselves off. :)


----------



## BSelck24

I would loooove a little girl! But I definitely think I'm having a boy! My husband already calls the baby a "he". :)


----------



## LaylaShawn

Erised said:


> Well, I didn't have a clue with my first ... but my 2nd I was convinced I was having a boy. I was wrong. DD1 however said she was having a sister from the word go, and she was right.
> 
> This time she's told me she's having a brother. In fact, she's the one that told me I was pregnant by going 'mummy, I do want a new baby. *hands me a sippy cup* This is for the new baby... maybe a boy'. I ran to the loo, tested and turns out she was right.
> 
> She hasn't brought it up for 3 weeks, until today when she randomly went 'mummy, can I listen to your heartbeat?' then 'you have a baby in your tummy! it's a baby boy'. We haven't actually confirmed / told her I'm pregnant btw.
> 
> Soooo ... I'm going with my daughters instinct, and say I'm having a boy.

Great story!


----------



## yeahuloveme

I think a boy, other half thinks I am crazy, but I am sure we are having a boy


----------



## emalou90

My pregnancy is so different already, I'd go for boy. But I just don't feel it yet.
I'm swaying more towards girl.


----------



## LaylaShawn

sun said:


> My track record so far is 100%. By 14 weeks or so I feel like I know for certain whether it is a boy or girl. I was right with my 1st (boy) and 2nd (girl) and this time I'm leaning toward it being a girl. Over the next few weeks is when I really get strong intuition about it though, so I'll let you know if it changes!


Cool your track record is 100&#8453;! I guessed right with my sister and cousin but I don't that counts.


----------



## HBGirl

There is a post somewhere here where I said I knew he was a boy. I was right. :D


----------



## little moomin

I was right art time and this time i think we are having another boy <3


----------



## mummy2o

Popping in from 2nd tri. I don't find out for 5 weeks yet :( But I'm going to guess I'm having a girl. I know DS was a boy and he didn't even tell me in his scan, but still guessed he was a boy. Gut has been telling girl since I got pregnant, so we'll see


----------



## Mom 2B

I also have been 100% correct with my 2 previous pregnancies. I knew by 8 weeks my first was a girl and then that night I had a dream that I gave birth to her on Sept 8th (due date was the 17th) and I DID in fact have her on the 8th!!!!!!! My second I knew right from the start that he was a boy. 
This one I think its a girl but I also had a feeling it was twins. My early scan said its only 1 and also said I was only 8 1/2 weeks instead of 10 so maybe im wrong this time......we will see in April as I do not plan to find out the gender before birth. Also I have a feeling this baby will be born April 1st. My son came 3 weeks early and according to my LMP I would be due the 21st of April and according to my u/s im due April 26th-May 3rd. Again I might be wrong on the date......but we will see!!!!!


----------



## EarthMama

I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Larkspur

Lol, I'm not guessing as first time I was convinced girl and he was a boy so no luck there for me.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think I'm having a boy x


----------



## Rtamom

M going to say girl maybe because thats what m hoping for :p


----------



## Flower15

I like this thread :)

I was thinking girl as my symptoms are identical to what I had with DD, but last few days something saying boy, we keep referring to him as a boy, so I'm saying boy.

Will be interesting to see what we all end up with :) x


----------



## FabPop

I think girl this time but was wrong with my other 2!! Were planning on not finding out the sex til birth, so a long wait to see if im wrong again!! :blush:


----------



## mamaduke

My intuition seems flawed - I have no guesses on gender, once again. :nope:

The first time around, my intuition said "I'm staying out of it." But my DH and I thought it'd be a girl just because DH's dad's line is a string of 1-guy for awhile, with DH's grandpa being 1 of 8 children, the only guy. LO turned out to be a boy and showed his boy parts proudly for every scan from 20w on. :dohh:

This time, my intuition is once again "Don't know. Staying out of it." *sigh* But if DH's family line on his dad's side shows anything, then this time may be a girl.

(I don't care either way - I just want a healthy baby.)


----------



## brownlieB

DH is convinced its a boy, I felt last time it was a girl and I was right. Right now something's telling me it's a boy too.

Though I wouldn't add me to your list you'll be waiting a very long time as we're team yellow xx


----------



## jenniferannex

I really don't know yet! I had an incline lily was a boy at around 15 weeks but I was wrong! But I will say boy for this one :D


----------



## kla1027

I've been wanting a girl for the longest, but my gut says this ones a boy. My husband thinks girl. We shall see! Only 5w1d long.


----------



## Willo

I don't have an intuition when it comes to these things, at least I'm not getting any feeling at the moment one way or another. I'm only 5 +1weeks pregnant though so who knows, maybe I'll have a dream or something in the next few months.


----------



## Saranna80

I'm thinking girl and was 100% spot I with dd1 and dd2. Was hoping for a boy
But obviously thrilled for a healthy Lo!! Xx


----------



## Leids

With my first I was sure he was a boy, and was right! Everyone else swore he was going to be a girl though.

I have a feeling this one is a girl, but not as convinced as I was with my son. Maybe it will take some more time. :)


----------



## Impatientwait

I've done tons of predicitons online and all say boy ...my instinct is boy..but maybe cause that's what I want so bad lol


----------



## ShadowRat

What a cool post! :)

I felt very sure with my first that it was a boy and I was right. This time, I'm feeling more girl, but not so certain, so we shall see. But for now I'll guess that I'm team pink! :)


----------



## Hazybaby84

I'm thinking team blue based on when we bd, lol. :)


----------



## Natnee

Erised said:


> Well, I didn't have a clue with my first ... but my 2nd I was convinced I was having a boy. I was wrong. DD1 however said she was having a sister from the word go, and she was right.
> 
> This time she's told me she's having a brother. In fact, she's the one that told me I was pregnant by going 'mummy, I do want a new baby. *hands me a sippy cup* This is for the new baby... maybe a boy'. I ran to the loo, tested and turns out she was right.
> 
> She hasn't brought it up for 3 weeks, until today when she randomly went 'mummy, can I listen to your heartbeat?' then 'you have a baby in your tummy! it's a baby boy'. We haven't actually confirmed / told her I'm pregnant btw.
> 
> Soooo ... I'm going with my daughters instinct, and say I'm having a boy.

My dd who is similar age to yours said something like this to me the other week. She doesn't know either. She said 'your tummy is fat mummy, there's a baby in there' It shocked me, whether it's a coincidence I don't know, but she's not said anything since. 

I haven't got a gut feeling tbh, but having saved all dd clothes, it's bound to be a boy! 

With DD we were convinced she was a boy til 20 week scan revealed otherwise!


----------



## LaylaShawn

HBGirl said:


> There is a post somewhere here where I said I knew he was a boy. I was right. :D

:thumbup: I can put you on the first page if you would like. I did not want to do it with asking!



mummy2o said:


> Popping in from 2nd tri. I don't find out for 5 weeks yet :( But I'm going to guess I'm having a girl. I know DS was a boy and he didn't even tell me in his scan, but still guessed he was a boy. Gut has been telling girl since I got pregnant, so we'll see

I pop over to 2nd tri to read the post as most are more relaxed. Don't forget to let us know in 5 weeks!



Larkspur said:


> Lol, I'm not guessing as first time I was convinced girl and he was a boy so no luck there for me.

Lol! Come back and let us know if you decide to take a guess. 



brownlieB said:


> DH is convinced its a boy, I felt last time it was a girl and I was right. Right now something's telling me it's a boy too.
> 
> Though I wouldn't add me to your list you'll be waiting a very long time as we're team yellow xx

There are a few people team yellow I don't mind the wait. Most of us will be on the forums until our LO's arrive. It's up to you!


Thanks Ladies! This will be fun in the next few weeks to months!


----------



## Nats21

Ooohhh good thread. I think i'm team pink with this one, I was right with callum and just knew he was a boy so we'll see if i'm right with this one! Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm thinking pink already, so is DH and my mum and she is rarely wrong. I will also be a team yellow til Little one is here :thumbup:


----------



## TXJen

I kind of want a boy for my husband (it's just the 2 of us and 2 female puppies right now so the house could use more testosterone!) but I think it's going to be a girl. As long as it's healthy, though, we'll both be happy! :)


----------



## Skywalker

Ooo, this seems really fun! I've had a strong intuition that she is a girl! But I had a dream the other night that it was a boy lol, but I still have the intuition that she is a girl! Unless I'm having twins... then, maybe one of each! LOL! :haha:


----------



## Medea1978

Oh how fun!! I'm thinking boy


----------



## CastawayBride

I have had a feeling girl for this pregnancy as it has been different from my first pregnancy and I feel so ugly! lol I have boob acne, did not have that with my last one at all!

I also dtd 4 and 5 days before the O, so with it being that far away Shettles Method would say girl....lets see if it works! 

I was right on my last pregnancy, a little boy :thumbup:


----------



## bamm

I think it's a boy, for sure! I feel as sure as I did when I *knew* DD was a girl in the first tri :)


----------



## moonix13

Convinced its a boy!!!


----------



## Perseids

I don't know why, but, I am almost certain that I am having a boy.


----------



## DDGlas

I am convinced it's a girl. However, my mom is convinced it's a boy. 

But, we're both convinced I'm having multiples so maybe we're both right! :happydance:


----------



## runawayface

What a fun thread! Can't wait to see if we're right when the time comes!

I'm definitely predicting girl and so is DH, so I guess we'll see!!!


----------



## PandaMao

Feeling very strongly this little one is a girl. Got about 8 weeks until we find out.


----------



## HBGirl

LaylaShawn said:


> HBGirl said:
> 
> 
> There is a post somewhere here where I said I knew he was a boy. I was right. :D
> 
> :thumbup: I can put you on the first page if you would like. I did not want to do it with asking!
> 
> Sure. We are convinced he is going to be fine.Click to expand...


----------



## noodles13

Hello ladies.... my first pregnancy they couldn't tell me the sex at the scan as baby wouldn't lay right but I bought everything pink anyway. .... I was right had a girl. Second pregnancy I thought boy and was wrong she was a girlie now when I look back both pregnancies were similar with symptoms etc etc ... this time I feel totally different but I have a strong feeling its twins and I dont know why I am 5 weeks 2days this pregnancy feels totally different already zero nausea haven't been sick once real bad fatigue cant stay awake very bloated. ... we shall see when I have a scan in about 7 weeks time


----------



## TTC..HMandTS

Think I have a little girl :) can't wait to find out


----------



## Turnipstar

I have three girls already, I have terrible nausea and sickness has started late, as a result of that I'm convinced it is another team pink xx


----------



## bluelilly72

I've got 2 girls both was really ill and puking with my son was not ill or sick and same this one so guessing a boy :)


----------



## MissRhead

I think I'm having a girl this time, only really going of my symptoms being totally different than my first which was a boy but who knows lol


----------



## tinyfootsteps

The other week I dreamt I had a boy so I am going to stick with that!


----------



## caitlenc

A girl, definitely!


----------



## sun

MissRhead said:


> I think I'm having a girl this time, only really going of my symptoms being totally different than my first which was a boy but who knows lol

Everyone thought my second was a boy like my first because I had identical symptoms and carried the exactly the same - but no it was a girl! :haha:


----------



## MissRhead

sun said:


> MissRhead said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm having a girl this time, only really going of my symptoms being totally different than my first which was a boy but who knows lol
> 
> Everyone thought my second was a boy like my first because I had identical symptoms and carried the exactly the same - but no it was a girl! :haha:Click to expand...

Haha, I have bad intuition anyway I think, I swore I was having a girl right up until 20 weeks with DS all of the Chinese predictor things said girl, boy! This time they say boy lol. I'm thinking of getting a 16 week scan formybirthday the wait is to long :haha:


----------



## Melly Belly

From the start i've caught myself referring to baby as "him" and "he"...we will see if thats accurate or not (though the baby being a girl wouldnt keep me from putting her in navy blue dinosaur pajamas...blue is a girl color too!) :haha:


----------



## sandyhen85

According to the Chinese lunar calendar I'm predicted a boy, but I'm sure it's a girl...OH has 3 daughters already and we all tease him and say he has no male sperms, so we are saying girl...he would be super excited if it was a boy although after two losses, we just want healthy so if its a boy, or girl well be happy


----------



## ltrip84

Can I join in? I think I might be having a boy.


----------



## redlemonade

Wow, this will be really interesting to see how many of us are right!

I kind of swing back and forth tbh, but I'm leaning towards GIRL :)


----------



## Saranna80

Confirmed tonight we're on team pink! (For the third time!!!)
Xx


----------



## sun

Saranna80 said:


> Confirmed tonight we're on team pink! (For the third time!!!)
> Xx

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## sun

I posted ages ago about thinking I have a girl but not being 100% sure - Over the past 3 weeks I am getting the boy vibe something fierce! Usually I get a strong sense around this time so can I change my guess to boy? Only 3 weeks until I find out! :thumbup:


----------



## ajd36

I'm team Blue from almost the start....can't wait to find out for sure :)


----------



## LaylaShawn

Saranna80 said:


> Confirmed tonight we're on team pink! (For the third time!!!)
> Xx

Congrats!!! Wow you were right! I can't wait to see how many of us were correct. 

Sun and Ajd36 - I updated your guess on the frist page. 

Ladies - any other updates on gender?


----------



## fayefirth

I was convinced I was having a boy.. Nope! We're having a girl!! I'm so excited Xx


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

I'm pretty sure I'm having another boy... if not solely for the reason that I want a girl and the universe oft seems hell-bent on giving me the opposite of such :laugh2:


----------



## Rikkitikki

I'm in! If I HAD to guess I'd say girl, but I'm not really sure. I don't know which I'd rather have either... :-k


----------



## rollachick

This looks like a fun thread.

Ive had a feeling from the start that im having a girl :)


----------



## mummy2o

I find out in 25 hours. Its taking so long :( thankfully I have a busy day running around after DS so I should be ready for bed early tonight. I still think girl right now, but knowing my luck it will be another boy :/


----------



## Mrs_Wright

What a good idea! 
I have a feeling I'm having a girl (but I'm hoping to stay team yellow lol) mainly because my dausing crystal said next child will be a girl! 
First scan is next week so I'll see how it compares to my sons first scan :) :flower:


----------



## sarah34

I think girl :) will update at 20 week scan. Got to wait til january for that though!


----------



## jenniferannex

Wow I forgot about this!! I'm excited to see how it all turns out! Xx


----------



## Bellababy

I'd forgotten about this post to...we must remember to fill it in when we find out!!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Great idea. I think I'm having another girl but I don't really want to find out at scan. I only guessed right with my first, was certain I was having a boy from the word go and I was dead right :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi!

With my DD I knew she was a girl and I was right and with this one I believe it's a boy.


----------



## Lilpreciouse

i think girl not quite sure lol but keep thinking girl


----------



## tdog

I have been right with both of mine and this one im thinking team :pink: find out on 19th nov so excited :) xx


----------



## Emily2630

I felt strongly all along this baby was a girl- just found out she is!!


----------



## mummy2o

I am indeed team Pink. Just what I wanted :)


----------



## Lez2688

I think boy :) Have my gender scan in 2 weeks so will def update when I know for sure! x


----------



## ancutza

Hi ladies,

new around here, so I use this post to say hello and congrats to all, and to venture my guess: I think it is a boy. It's our first and somehow I have always pictured a girl whenever I thought of having a baby. But everything from the fun quizes to Chinese calendars points to a boy. My husband has a feeling it's a boy - and may I say, this feeling is supported by the fact he has 2 other brothers and my mother in-law has been wishing for a girl with every one of her 3 pregnancies (at the birth of her last, she asked the doctor to check again and make sure the ultrasound was not wrong ), so he is convinced the boy reign is continuing 
Obviously, we want a healthy baby no matter the gender, but I am going team blue for now (12w2d), we'll hopefully find out in December.


----------



## CountryMomma

Since the day of my BFP I said that LO was a girl and 19 week scan confirmed it with three white lines!!


----------



## LaylaShawn

mummy2o said:


> I am indeed team Pink. Just what I wanted :)

Congratulations!!! You were right!!!



ancutza said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> new around here, so I use this post to say hello and congrats to all, and to venture my guess: I think it is a boy. It's our first and somehow I have always pictured a girl whenever I thought of having a baby. But everything from the fun quizes to Chinese calendars points to a boy. My husband has a feeling it's a boy - and may I say, this feeling is supported by the fact he has 2 other brothers and my mother in-law has been wishing for a girl with every one of her 3 pregnancies (at the birth of her last, she asked the doctor to check again and make sure the ultrasound was not wrong ), so he is convinced the boy reign is continuing
> Obviously, we want a healthy baby no matter the gender, but I am going team blue for now (12w2d), we'll hopefully find out in December.

Congrats and welcome. Maybe you will have a girl but as you said a healthy baby is most important. 



Emily2630 said:


> I felt strongly all along this baby was a girl- just found out she is!!

Congrats :happydance:



CountryMomma said:


> Since the day of my BFP I said that LO was a girl and 19 week scan confirmed it with three white lines!!

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## krystlbear

...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I think :blue:! Love this thread!


----------



## Impatientwait

I had a drs appt on mon and she said she "thinks she sees a weiner" lol


----------



## Sassymom

DH is HOPING boy, but something in me keeps saying "her/she" so I am going to gess girl :)


----------



## bookworm0901

Can I join? I've felt :blue: this pregnancy, but the doctor and tech guessed :pink: at the 12 week scan. So I'm confused! Before that 12 week scan though, I would have said :blue: based on intuition. I might be your first wrong guess! :haha:


----------



## BigLegEmma

I'm sticking with pink, though I have a while to go until I can find out. What doesn't help me to be impartial is EVERYONE around me is saying girl, too. I can't wait to find out as I have to admit, if I'm having a boy, it'll take some getting used to. Though in the end, either is a blessing. :)


----------



## Erindickie

Thinking boy this time round as everything is different to when I was pregnant with Dd. We will see in 2 weeks time ;)


----------



## surprisepg

I going with girl... with my first pregnancy I was obsessed about boys names from the get go and with this pregnancy Im obsessed with girls names... Find out in 8 days.


----------



## FleurDeMai

I have a strong feeling baby's a girl.


----------



## tdog

Well update it's a boy my gut was wrong xx


----------



## sfish

I thought boy with my first 3 and I was right this time I thought boy but im having a girl : ) xx


----------



## Hopin4ABump

tdog, congrats on your :blue:!


----------



## tdog

Hopin4ABump said:


> tdog, congrats on your :blue:!

Thank you hun :) just sinking in I'm going to have another boy in the house I'm out-numbered now :haha: xx


----------



## LaylaShawn

tdog said:


> Well update it's a boy my gut was wrong xx


Congratulations!!!


----------



## hopeful92

I've had a feeling this baby is a boy from the start. Most family and friends are saying girl, but I can't shake the feeling its a boy! We'll find out in 2 weeks :)


----------



## cooch

I'm thinking its a boy, possibly as I'd love a girl. However I've dreamt its a girl. Ages to wait.


----------



## MrsGax

I thought it was a boy the entire time, then I thought girl suddenly and do did my mom... then we got told by tech that she thinks boy, so now I have no idea what I feel! :shrug: DH thinks it is a girl still. But it might just be cause he wants a boy and does not want his hopes up.


----------



## Helzy

From the moment I found out I was pregnant, I knew it was a boy. Everyone in my family said it was definitely a girl, they could tell, it was how I was carrying... etc etc.. even OH was convinced it was a girl... Mommy was right though, i'm getting my little boy :flower:


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

My OH's brother's SO is also preggers and they're having some sort of competition as to who's going to have a boy to carry on the family name (give me a break)...but my gut instinct tells me it's a girl! I did that whole chinese gender prediction thing and it predicts a boy, but I'm not convinced haha.


----------



## bookworm0901

2Pups4Kids said:


> My OH's brother's SO is also preggers and they're having some sort of competition as to who's going to have a boy to carry on the family name (give me a break)...but my gut instinct tells me it's a girl! I did that whole chinese gender prediction thing and it predicts a boy, but I'm not convinced haha.

Wow how immature of them!


----------



## AimeeM

My mothers intuition was spot on three times.


----------



## bookworm0901

Well.....I found out today that I am having a GIRL and I was WRONG! lol. :) I don't mind being wrong, excited to have a baby girl. :)


----------



## surprisepg

bookworm0901 said:


> Well.....I found out today that I am having a GIRL and I was WRONG! lol. :) I don't mind being wrong, excited to have a baby girl. :)

Congrats!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Congrats on team pink bookworm!!


----------



## cooch

Fantastic it's a girl!

I had another dream last nig that it's a girl.


----------



## bookworm0901

I dreamt only of a baby girl when pregnant with my son.


----------



## cooch

The dreams I've had in the past about others have been correct. Who knows if they would be for myself though x


----------



## bumpin2012

In my due date thread while pregnant with DS we tested this theory - Our group was right only about 25% of the time! (we may have been a bad sample...lol. I have read this theory being pretty accurate, but hey, its a 50/50 shot right?)


----------



## surprisepg

I was wrong was told 85% sure its a boy although I saw the little penis lol


----------



## Nataliexx

I have a string feeling I'm on team pink


----------



## LaylaShawn

MrsGax said:


> I thought it was a boy the entire time, then I thought girl suddenly and do did my mom... then we got told by tech that she thinks boy, so now I have no idea what I feel! :shrug: DH thinks it is a girl still. But it might just be cause he wants a boy and does not want his hopes up.

LOL you are really confused! 



Helzy said:


> From the moment I found out I was pregnant, I knew it was a boy. Everyone in my family said it was definitely a girl, they could tell, it was how I was carrying... etc etc.. even OH was convinced it was a girl... Mommy was right though, i'm getting my little boy :flower:

Congrats on your baby boy!



bookworm0901 said:


> Well.....I found out today that I am having a GIRL and I was WRONG! lol. :) I don't mind being wrong, excited to have a baby girl. :)

Congrats! It's ok to be wrong lol!



surprisepg said:


> I was wrong was told 85% sure its a boy although I saw the little penis lol

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

I am gonna say ima have a girl.. maybe its cause i want one but thats my gut feeling


----------



## sun

Update!!!! We just found out we're on Team Blue!!!! :blue: :cloud9: So I have a 3/3 track record with my mama's intuition! :thumbup:


----------



## LaylaShawn

sun said:


> Update!!!! We just found out we're on Team Blue!!!! :blue: :cloud9: So I have a 3/3 track record with my mama's intuition! :thumbup:


WOW!!! You go Mama!! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Congrats on team :blue: sun!


----------



## Lilycakes

I was convinced this baby was a girl, we found out we are having a boy :baby:


----------



## tdog

Lilycakes said:


> I was convinced this baby was a girl, we found out we are having a boy :baby:

Congrats Hun at least I'm not the only one that thought that I had it in my head the lot that I was having a girl then he had hold of his bits so no mistaken xx


----------



## Lucky stars

From the start iv thought boy :blue:  , hopefully find out next week if it's legs aren't crossed  x


----------



## Melly Belly

We have been calling our baby "Him" and "he"..my husband predicted that would mean its of course a girl..and he was right! we are team pink! :pink:


----------



## Erindickie

Had a feeling from about 7 weeks we were having a boy due to everything been so different from dd pregancey, ultrasound confirmed yesterday my gut instinct was right we are expecting a blue bundle yay.


----------



## MIZZYD

Hi Ladies,

I am joining and I think my baby is a BOY!! We will have a 16 week scan next Wednesday (Nov 27)!! Will update as soon as I get home with the results!!


----------



## sammiexsue

I thought I was having a boy all the way up until my ultrasound when they announced I was having a girl....


----------



## Impatientwait

My intuition was boy and I was right!!!


----------



## lalalavo

this pregnancy seems so much more dramatic than it did when I was pregnant with DS.. I call a girl this time around!


----------



## PandaMao

Well, I had guessed girl and I was right! So stoked.


----------



## Melly Belly

PandaMao said:


> Well, I had guessed girl and I was right! So stoked.

Eeeee!!! congrats on team pink also!! :flower:


----------



## PandaMao

Melly Belly said:


> PandaMao said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had guessed girl and I was right! So stoked.
> 
> Eeeee!!! congrats on team pink also!! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Melly! You too. Were you wanting a girl as well, or did you even have a preference?


----------



## Melly Belly

PandaMao said:


> Melly Belly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PandaMao said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had guessed girl and I was right! So stoked.
> 
> Eeeee!!! congrats on team pink also!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Melly! You too. Were you wanting a girl as well, or did you even have a preference?Click to expand...

No preference, hubby said he was disappointed for a split second when they said girl, but said the next breath fell completely in love with her when he saw her flipping around and being generally uncooperative :haha:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I guessed team blue and was right!!!


----------



## FeLynn

A tiny part of me says boy!


----------



## PandaMao

Melly Belly said:


> PandaMao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly Belly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PandaMao said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had guessed girl and I was right! So stoked.
> 
> Eeeee!!! congrats on team pink also!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Melly! You too. Were you wanting a girl as well, or did you even have a preference?Click to expand...
> 
> No preference, hubby said he was disappointed for a split second when they said girl, but said the next breath fell completely in love with her when he saw her flipping around and being generally uncooperative :haha:Click to expand...

Aww well glad he's happy. My hubby didn't have a preference either, just me.


----------



## nic18

I think I was :pink: but found out today I'm :blue:


----------



## Medea1978

I was wrong despite all 40 boy dreams, I'm team pink!!!


----------



## moonix13

Mine was correct!!! Confirmed boy :)


----------



## LaylaShawn

Lilycakes said:


> I was convinced this baby was a girl, we found out we are having a boy :baby:

Congrats on your baby boy!



Melly Belly said:


> We have been calling our baby "Him" and "he"..my husband predicted that would mean its of course a girl..and he was right! we are team pink! :pink:

LOL! Congrats on being team pink!



Erindickie said:


> Had a feeling from about 7 weeks we were having a boy due to everything been so different from dd pregancey, ultrasound confirmed yesterday my gut instinct was right we are expecting a blue bundle yay.

Yay!! Congrats on team blue!



MIZZYD said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am joining and I think my baby is a BOY!! We will have a 16 week scan next Wednesday (Nov 27)!! Will update as soon as I get home with the results!!

Don't forget to update. We find out tomorrow too. I can't wait!



sammiexsue said:


> I thought I was having a boy all the way up until my ultrasound when they announced I was having a girl....

Congrats on your baby girl!



Impatientwait said:


> My intuition was boy and I was right!!!

 Yay! You were right. Congrats Mama!



PandaMao said:


> Well, I had guessed girl and I was right! So stoked.

Yay! Another Mama called it. Congrats!



Hopin4ABump said:


> I guessed team blue and was right!!!

Wow, three in a row. Congrats on your baby boy!



nic18 said:


> I think I was :pink: but found out today I'm :blue:

Congrats on being team blue!



Medea1978 said:


> I was wrong despite all 40 boy dreams, I'm team pink!!!

LOL! Congrats on your baby girl!



moonix13 said:


> Mine was correct!!! Confirmed boy :)

Yay!! Congrats on team blue!!!!


----------



## LaylaShawn

Ladies - the first page has been updated. It's a lot of us so let me know if I missed you or got your baby's sex wrong. It's not intentional. I'm trying to keep up!!

Any other updates???


----------



## Torsornin

Girl, have a feeling and had a dream <3


----------



## bumpin2012

can I join?

I think im having a girl :)

My mother, hubby and dr also all think girl, and when all 4 of us thought boy with my first pregnancy, we were right!


----------



## SwissMiss

May I play too? :blush: 
I'm suddenly convinced I'm having a girl! Have to wait to Feb to update though, we are staying Team Yellow... :D 
xx


----------



## Celesse

With my girl I thought I was having a boy, with my boy I thought I was having a girl. This time I'm not even gonna try and guess.


----------



## Aleeah

Can I be added please? I'm guessing I'm having a girl.

This thread is awesome by the way, so interesting! x


----------



## MrsGax

I was right... I felt boy from the beginning and he is def a boy. Idk why I felt girl for 1 day lol. Either way, my first feeling was right.


----------



## suiteflower

I believe I'm having a baby girl :)


----------



## babydustfairy

Can I join in please? I think Im having a girl xxx


----------



## BigLegEmma

I'm so confused :lol: Thought right from the beginning it was a girl, now I'm thinking boy, but I don't know whether it's just 'cause I'm hedging my bets.


----------



## pinkpassion

I am absolutely convinced I'm having a girl!!! Can't wait to find out!!!!


----------



## Cheska

Great idea for a thread! 

Put me down please I think I'm having a boy x


----------



## runawayface

I posted my prediction back in September (I predicted girl) and just got back from the doctor today... I'm Team Pink!!! :pink: Guess I got that one right!


----------



## YoungAndTTC

I've been dreaming about having a baby girl! 
For the gender predictors...
>>>If my cramps occur mainly on my left side, does that mean my baby implanted on that side???


----------



## LaylaShawn

runawayface said:


> I posted my prediction back in September (I predicted girl) and just got back from the doctor today... I'm Team Pink!!! :pink: Guess I got that one right!

:happydance: Yay!! Congrats!!



MrsGax said:


> I was right... I felt boy from the beginning and he is def a boy. Idk why I felt girl for 1 day lol. Either way, my first feeling was right.

:happydance: Congrats Mama!!



BigLegEmma said:


> I'm so confused :lol: Thought right from the beginning it was a girl, now I'm thinking boy, but I don't know whether it's just 'cause I'm hedging my bets.

Lol... When do you find out? I can't wait!



YoungAndTTC said:


> I've been dreaming about having a baby girl!
> For the gender predictors...
> >>>If my cramps occur mainly on my left side, does that mean my baby implanted on that side???

I'm not sure. I have read that one can predict sex by which side the baby implanted and/or shape of the sac. I suggest creating a thread for your question. Maybe someone will be able to help


----------



## LaylaShawn

My Mama's instinct was right! I'm having a baby girl!!!


----------



## ajd36

I was put down for Boy but I'm team :pink: :happydance:


----------



## sun

LaylaShawn said:


> My Mama's instinct was right! I'm having a baby girl!!!

Congrats!!! :thumbup:


----------



## BigLegEmma

Found out this morning, I got my girl after all! Team Pink was correct. Mother's intuition prevails. I've been readying myself for a boy lately, but deep down I wanted a girl and felt it was a girl. Even up to today, people are telling me it's a boy 'cause I'm 'all front'; they were confusing my instinct :cloud9: :pink:


----------



## Jeslynn

what a neat idea.. well this is my 3rd pregnancy, I have 2 boys and their pregnancy was both different but for this time around its different again but i have no symptoms of being pregnant at all so i want to think im having a girl this time...


----------



## Perseids

My mother's intuition was right...I'm having a boy! :blue:


----------



## asmcsm

OOO I'd like to join in this little experiment if you'll have me. Based on my family's history with bad morning sickness with girls and on my gut feeling, I am thinking that I am going to have a girl.


----------



## mummy2o

Seems a lot of mums are right. Hope everyone else's gut instinct is going to end up correct.


----------



## ancutza

Hello, ladies!

I had my 19w2d us today, and it confirmed we have indeed a baby boy, and he seems to be very healthy and active!

On a sad note, I have complete placenta previa at this stage, and will have another us at 24 weeks to see if it is moving at all. I am quite worried and see everything grey at the moment. Until my first scan at 3 months I kept thinking it is just too wonderful to be true, then I started believing things can actually go well, and now I am going down with the rollercoaster again. Sorry to be so dramatic, I will do my best to stay positive, it is just hard to know that I can't actually do anything but wait and see at this point. Oh well, fingers crossed!

All the best, wish you all healthy pregnancies and babies!


----------



## bumpin2012

Im sorry to hear you may not get the birth you wished for. BUT its good to remember that ultimately, you will have your sweet baby boy in your arms. And in the end, thats really all that truly matters :)


----------



## Bellababy

My instinct was wrong!! I've got another beautiful baby boy on the way!! So happy!!


----------



## Kaedin

I think I'm having a boy, baby is very active and constantly kicking about - I think a cheeky little boy being a little monkey! At all my scans baby keeps wriggling about making it hard for the nurse to measure what she needs to. At my last scan they were checking the blood flow through babys heart and she had to chase baby around my bump to keep a view on the heart! Pretty funny, I'm having a private 4D scan on Friday, so hoping to finally find out what I'm having.

I don't mind either way if it's a boy or a girl, I'm just so excited to be having a little baby :D


----------



## cooch

My very first instinct was boy then I started hoping for a girl, I thought my scan pic looked reasonably girly. Well, it's a boy!!


----------



## Missysj89

I instinctively thought girl, and I was right! Confirmed yesterday @ 17w1d. :cloud9:


----------



## kno

I don't know if I count but I knew from the beginning baby was a boy :) just confirmed last week he is indeed a boy :)


----------



## FleurDeMai

I was wrong! We're having a boy :)


----------



## Rikkitikki

It's a girl! 2/2 so far with me :-D


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

I was wrong! Am having a girl!!


----------



## Kaedin

I had thought boy, but at times thought girl - was really just unsure.

Had my scan last night and I'm having a little baby girl


----------



## 4magpies

I was wrong. We are having a girl!!


----------



## jenniferannex

I was also wrong, I'm having a girl :pink:


----------



## MissPlum

My 1st I knew he was a boy, my 2nd I was convinced it was a girl-wrong boy no2
3rd 1 I knew she was a girl
This time to begin with I thought a boy, then started thinking girl, but now I think boy again although part of me is still swaying with girl, this one is really confusing me lol


----------



## emalou90

I'm right! Girl girl girl!


----------



## sandyhen85

Yey I was right, we're having a girl!! Best Christmas present ever!! Merry Christmas ladies x x


----------



## bumpin2012

I was right! I'm having a little lady!


----------



## BigLegEmma

Of course, while I was right in guessing a girl, I'm now worrying they'll say, "Oops, our mistake!" at the next scan :lol:


----------



## ShadowRat

I'm guessing we're having a girl, hoping to find out on Monday!!


----------



## Clever.Name

Can you put me down for Team Blue? Will find out for sure in late January - thanks!


----------



## Clairikins

I am guessing another girl. Will find out 10th January (hopefully).


----------



## pinkpassion

I was right!!!!! Confirmed today!!! WE'RE HAVING A GIRL!!!!!!!!! So happy I cried!!!!! So in love with my daughter already!!!!! &#9825;


----------



## toffee87

I'm convinced I'm having a girl x


----------



## wifey29

I was right with my first, I was absolutely convinced he was a boy. This time I'm getting girl vibes, but we're staying team yellow so have a while before we find out.


----------



## rollachick

Finding out what itis tommorrow :) cant wait. Had me scan on wednesday but got the gender written on paper and have gottn a friend to make us a cake with the gender colour inside. So excited!!!!!!


----------



## Clairikins

Finding out in less than an hour!!!!


----------



## WDWJess

Hi ladies

I haven't read through all the pages so the answer may be in here already but has anybody dreamt the gender and was right? I'm not even 6 weeks yet and had the most vivid dream last night that I gave birth to a girl weighing 7lb 1oz!

Don't remember having any gender dreams or any intuition with my DS!


----------



## Clever.Name

with my first, i had two very vivid dreams that he was a boy, even though my gut told me he was a girl. should have listened to my subconscience!
i've had no baby dreams this time around, going for my scan on Monday! Really hoping to find out then....


----------



## meggnrenee

Hi there, add me too please, my gut says boy !


----------



## rollachick

I was right!!!!! Having a girl :) woop woop :)


----------



## Clairikins

I was also right. Princess number 2 on the way!


----------



## StrawBerry2

Hi ladies. Great thread/ study :) 

I have a gut feeling it's going to be a boy.


----------



## Clever.Name

Well I am very bad at this mother's intuition thing!!! I thought DS was a girl and he turned out to be a boy, and I was 100% convinced this one was DS#2, and turns out it's a GIRL!!!!!! WOW!!


----------



## asmcsm

I was right! Found out yesterday that we are team pink!


----------



## babydustfairy

I was right too!! Baby girl on her way xXx


----------



## sun

Think this thread is dead - the OP hasn't posted in almost a month. :( Hopefully she'll be back though - I would love to see the results! :thumbup:


----------



## toffee87

Maybe we could contact a mod? Get the thread moved to another name x


----------



## rollachick

Would anyone object to me copying the first post and starting a new thread so i can write in all the new results? And if the origanal poster comes back she can just copy the results off my thread and we can go back to hers if she wants? 
Its just been a cool idea so dont wana c it waste away


----------



## Clever.Name

rollachick said:


> Would anyone object to me copying the first post and starting a new thread so i can write in all the new results? And if the origanal poster comes back she can just copy the results off my thread and we can go back to hers if she wants?
> Its just been a cool idea so dont wana c it waste away

Yeah! Go for it rollachick!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I was wrong I'm having a girl! Eeep xx


----------



## ajd36

that would be great! can you the link here please?


----------



## rollachick

New thread :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...hers-intution-babys-sex-new.html#post31357215


----------



## rollachick

Hi all have updated all the new results in my new thread. Please can everyone whos still interested follow the new post and not comment in this one anymore. :)

Link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2108503-mothers-intution-babys-sex-new.html


----------



## kazine

Boy :)


----------



## suiteflower

I was right- I'm having a baby girl :)


----------

